
Modern Robotics - noch
http://www.modernrobotics.org/
======
WestCoastJustin
Does anyone have a review of this book? Just wondering why it was posted?
Looks pretty cool but wondering if I'm missing something.

~~~
deepaksurti
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19123506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19123506)
and top comment explains why this book is useful:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19124052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19124052)

something related to robotics also discussed recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19125858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19125858)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Awesome, thank you!

------
mrcoder111
Why are people upvoting robotics a lot recently... getting tired of web dev?

~~~
danaos
I have zero experience with web development except for some basic html stuff
and hacking around with java-script of third party websites. I am an
electrical engineering undergraduate. Mastering java-script is indeed in my
wish list, but it lags far behind robotics and control systems.

~~~
mparr4
Step one to mastering javascript: drop the hyphen!

------
amelius
Shouldn't it contain a chapter on reinforcement learning?

~~~
joshvm
Robotics is an enormous field. This book is heavily steered towards kinematics
(ie how stuff moves). There's another book on their recommended list which
details how to drive motors and use sensors. That doesn't begin to cover
machine vision for perception and navigation, general control theory, or the
sorts of algorithms in probabilistic robotics. Let alone machine learning!

If you want a fairly all-inclusive reference, look at the Springer Handbook of
Robotics. You'll need a pickup truck to carry it home though. It's more an
encyclopaedia than a textbook, but it is surprisingly comprehensive.

Also, most robots don't use reinforcement learning (and most people don't have
a basement full of robot arms learning to grasp things). That's a nice
research area, but in practice it's not needed for a lot of tasks.

------
mottosso
> check out the free preprint version below

I was looking for it the last time around as well, but just couldn't find it.
Has anyone got a link to it?

~~~
deepaksurti
Printable version with 10pt font and margins [1] Tablet version [2]. Both with
hyperlinks. [3], [4] for without hyperlinks.

FYI, these links are in the Book section [5]

[1]
[http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/7/7f/MR.pdf](http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/7/7f/MR.pdf)
[2] [http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/4/4e/MR-
tablet.pdf](http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/4/4e/MR-tablet.pdf) [3]
[http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/8/81/MR-
largefont....](http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/8/81/MR-
largefont.pdf) [4]
[http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/b/b2/MR-2up.pdf](http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/images/b/b2/MR-2up.pdf)
[5]
[http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/index.php/Modern_Robotics...](http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/index.php/Modern_Robotics#Book)

